# how long do laser toners last?



## cash_money

Hey, I was wondering how long laser toners last compared to regular ink cartridges?


----------



## Praetor

> Hey, I was wondering how long laser toners last compared to regular ink cartridges?


A stupidly long amount of time. I got a HP 4M here with toner from like 2 years ago and its been showing low toner for the last 2000 sheets  My HP4000 lasts a stupid long time too 

Theres no comparison to inkjet cartridges.


----------



## cash_money

*wow!*

Hey, so would you say that around 10 inkjet cartridges is equal to 1 toner?  I am also talking about the colour one aswell.  I print a lot of pictures and what not.  Let me know.


----------



## Praetor

10 inkets wont ever match the life cycle of a toner cartidge... not even close, by an order of magnitude maybe


----------



## ahajv4life

Work in an office.  We print aroun 200 pages/day, and we change it bout once a month


----------



## The_Other_One

No clue how old the toner was, but I had one fomr 1995(really cool little lazer printer) and even after about 3 years, it still worked fine.  I finally got rid of it due to the lack of color and it was beginning to be about the same speed or slower than average ink jets.


----------



## zerox

I have a Brother HL-5030 Black/White laser printer, with one toner i can print around 20000 pages, so i calculated that it is more likely that i changes printer or my printer brakes before i need a new toner.

Laser printers are realy a money saving option even if they cost a lot more than an ink printer.


----------



## narafa

cash_money said:
			
		

> Hey, I was wondering how long laser toners last compared to regular ink cartridges?



This depends on how frequently do you print of course, but in general lsaer toners last a long long time.

Normally, in the inkjet printer, you can print around 50 pages of black text using 1 milli-litre of ink. This sums up around 2,000 pages of black text using a 40 milli-litre ink cartridge.

The laser toner normally print between 8,000 to 10,000 pages of black text.

These are rough numbers, but they are to some extent correct as I spent sometimes working as a sales man for HP prephirals.


----------

